# Dimension labs super trim



## GPRIM

Anybody know what the ingredients are in Dimension Labs Super trim. My source said it contains 40mcg of T3, 10mg of Sib and 5mg of Yohimbe. However I actually think it contains an ECA stack with added DMAA.

Anybody confirm?


----------



## simonthepieman

Your source is correct.

You are are confusing it with (the old) power stack.

The new power stack is without eph


----------



## GPRIM

simonthepieman said:


> Your source is correct.
> 
> You are are confusing it with (the old) power stack.
> 
> The new power stack is without eph


 Cheers


----------



## Omen669

I'm using it now, seems to be working. I do need the toilet every 1-2 hours though!


----------



## Westy

Omen669 said:


> I'm using it now, seems to be working. I do need the toilet every 1-2 hours though!


 How long you been using it? I'm interested in it though a lot of negative reviews of it


----------



## Omen669

Westy said:


> How long you been using it? I'm interested in it though a lot of negative reviews of it


 2 weeks.


----------



## browney

just started super trim today at half tablet.

anything to watch out for on this or not to do?

is it safe to use a preworkout with this?


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear

browney said:


> just started super trim today at half tablet.
> 
> anything to watch out for on this or not to do?
> 
> is it safe to use a preworkout with this?


 No where near as strong as the old Tabs mate get a full one popped, i'd watch out for your balls feeling like they've been 'drawstringed' back inside you tho after roughly 2 weeks. Hurts like a Bitch (2 week on 2 weeks off is best!)


----------



## browney

Fuzz Lightyear said:


> No where near as strong as the old Tabs mate get a full one popped, i'd watch out for your balls feeling like they've been 'drawstringed' back inside you tho after roughly 2 weeks. Hurts like a Bitch (2 week on 2 weeks off is best!)


 cheers mate aye went upto 1 tab pretty quickly

ill defo keep an eye out for the old balls not swinging as normally 

cheers mate


----------



## Pipernsm

I just ordered some of this today. Will let y'all know how it works. Anyone have any negative reactions? (Btw: I'm a woman so no fear of balls climbing up for a nap here. Haha!)


----------



## Pipernsm

So it's been 9 days on the Super Trim. The only effect I've had was having to use the bathroom a little bit more, nothing crazy though. My appetite is still the same unfortunately. Oh and they jipped me for a tablet in my bottle. ?


----------

